

What is the best way to invest $870? - ely-s


======
jpau
$870 is a really specific figure, as though it's your whole bank account. Keep
it liquid (cash or something easily and quickly exchanged for cash) in case of
emergency if you're not sure what to use it for.

Note that an emergency may not necessarily be an extensional crisis; an
emergency can simply be a need to take advantage of an opportunity.

~~~
pdog
Not really. $870 could just be a sudden windfall.

I'd suggest paying off some debt, if you have any.

------
drcode
Money isn't worth anything right now (beyond its face value) because we have
extremely low interest rates at this time. I would suggest using it to buy
some stocks in a sector you have some understanding about. If it goes well,
you will know a place you can put money in the future. (This only is feasible
if you can afford to lose your $870 if it doesn't go well.)

Also, if you have any debt at all (school loans, etc.) you can probably make a
better percentage profit paying your debt off early than you can in any other
way.

~~~
elliott99
If it's a government college loan, the interest rate is like 5%, and mutual
funds are giving more than that right now...so technicallly speaking...I don't
know how quick I'd say that

~~~
drcode
Where is there a mutual fund giving more than 5%?

~~~
adient
Did you even try to research this yourself? There are many mutual funds that
have 20%+ YTD. It's typically recommended to invest before paying off debt
like student loans/mortgages because you're likely to make more investing than
what you'd save on interest.

~~~
drcode
You're talking about historical returns of 20% which have little bearing on
future returns. (This is finance 101 stuff, let me know if you need a link
that explains it to you)

Paying off a 5% interest debt gives a guaranteed return.

Sounds like you're the perfect candidate for the next Bernie Madoff... he
guaranteed future returns of >10% on his mutual funds :-)

That said, a (heavily conditioned) case can be made for investing before
paying off loans, as I did in my original comment for this thread.)

------
aymeric
Buy online courses to teach you some marketable skills.

~~~
lawlessone
reccomend any?

~~~
aymeric
<http://www.udemy.com/>

------
ixacto
Get a cheap thinkpad off of ebay (t4xx/t5xx) and put linux on it, use the rest
for buying textbooks, pen/paper and what you don't spend on that save for
emergencies/get health insurance. Then learn how to program, python is a good
start with MIT 6.0x classes.

~~~
ely-s
I already have a powerful linux laptop and know how to program. That's a great
suggestion though.

------
joshschreuder
I think it depends on where your knowledge lies.

If you have the know-how, you can probably make a bit off sports betting, or
stock investments, but otherwise high interest savings or a managed fund /
superannuation would probably be best.

------
persona
By defining what "best" means first.

Higher return? Lower risk? Long or short term? You can buy a lot of books with
that and it could be (if you read it) the "best" investment.

------
rigelstpierre
Apple stock! It's holding really strong and if it were to start to tank you'd
have enough time to sell your stock before losing in a bad way.

~~~
Donito
Hum, have you looked at the stock recently?

------
fhmalik
pick up some venezuelan government bonds. they are trading at about 85 cents
on the dollar currently so you should be able to pick up one. the return is
about 13% annually (haven't checked in a couple weeks). They're backed by
black gold so you're set.

~~~
brutuscat
I wouldn't do that now that Chavez is in very bad shape...

------
shail
buy NOK. Warning: You will a problem of how to invest $1500 in next few
months. But we can talk about it then :).

------
sharemywin
education. send me a check and I'll teach ya...lol...

------
DRMAN
saving it

~~~
kombinatorics
compound interest is money's best friend.

